# Schlacht um Mittelerde 2-Add on Edain Mod



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ich bin mit diesem Strategiespiel schon ziemlich altmodisch, aber ich finde es einfach klasse!

Vorallem die Edain Mod, wobei ich nicht weiß, welche zur Zeit die neueste ist!;(

Gibt es noch welche, mit denen ich meine SuM Liebe teilen kann?

Lg


----------



## D@rk (31. Januar 2011)

sum is hammer....leider wurden wie server herrunter gefahren


----------



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Doch einer!

Wie darf ich das letzte verstehen?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Das die Server zum Online-Spielen von EA abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Oh!;(

Ich habe lange nicht mehr online gespiuelt!

Meistens nur die Edain Mod! Weiß man eigentlich wann ein neues rauskommt? Vielleicht sobald "Der Hobbit" in die Kinos kommt?


----------



## UDC|AcE (3. April 2011)

jo ich fand SuM auch echt klasse.. lange zeit is mir der onlinemodus gar nich aufgefallen aber als mir n kumpel davon erzählt hat ging die post ab.. ich sag nur 600 games in 4 monaten...das game war echt top

HOFFENTLICH KOMMT MA DEMNÄCHST EIN SUM3!!!


----------



## Luke Skywalker (4. April 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, SuM mit EDAIN Mod ist einfach Klasse !


----------

